
What is a quick way to get feedback on ideas? - pa12
I have many ideas of products I would love to develop, the problem is that most of them have been done before, are not feasible with my skill set, or they suck.<p>For the few concepts that get past my own vigorous self critique, what are the best ways of getting quick and immediate feedback from the world?<p>I would rather not post things here as I would rather not dump my hard analysed ideas to a bunch of anons on the internet (no offence) - am I wrong for thinking this?<p>If I email an infographic of my idea to investors will they give me feedback?<p>Are there any other strategies?<p>Thanks guys!
======
sharemywin
there's only one groups opinion that matters your potential customers. talk to
them and see what they think.

~~~
pa12
Touche, great answer. This is difficult though, lets say I was making a social
networking app (massive cliche I know) - speaking to friends and family is out
of the question as they would err on the side of being supportive as to not
offend me.

I guess my other option would be to post on forums, but that would risk my
idea being spotted by another developer.

Perhaps I could speak to the other startup founders I have met and spoken to
in the past? Would the opinion of a startup founder be valid?

